# ****Using Tivo Basic with two inputs??? Is it Possible???****



## Skuits (Aug 20, 2007)

Hello all, I only have Tivo Basic (free with my Toshiba RS-X20) and am trying to use two inputs, one for a digital ATSC tuner and one for my analog antenna input. Basic only allows for one input. Any tips on how to be able to use two with only the Basic service???

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

basic service has nothing to do with it. your box will only accept one input anyways.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Set it up for satellite and antenna. 

Other than the S2DT, any Series 1/2 TiVo can be set up for two sources, so long as one is satellite. 

The Series 2 DT can also have two sources, but so long as one is analog cable.


----------



## Skuits (Aug 20, 2007)

That would be true if I had regular Tivo service. I have *free* Tivo Basic, so evidently a lot of the features are limited. Like setting the unit up with both antenna and satellite 

This explains it further:

http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/Ti...-EE03-4971-958B-E8EA9FDFC592/ins_content.html

_I bet you didn't even know FREE Tivo used to exist_ 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Then you need to manually run the ATSC box on the other A/V input, or the RF input on CH3, if the ATSC box has a bypass mode.

Otherwise you need to subscribe to the Plus service, since dual source is a paid feature.


----------



## Skuits (Aug 20, 2007)

Hello again, I've tried putting the ATSC box on the other A/V input but didn't get anywhere. That is I thought if I put the tuner box to the other input I would be able to see it on channel 3. The particular ATSC tuner box I have doesn't have an analog bypass. But shouldn't I still be able to see it on the A/V input of the Tivo? How do I access that?

If you could line out the "how to" hookup I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The other input I speak if is the one for recording normal video sources, like a video camera for instance. See your manual for how to use that.


----------



## Skuits (Aug 20, 2007)

I thought that was its purpose, but not sure.

Anyone have the way to interface the ATSC tuner with the S2???

Is it possible???

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

In your situation (TiVo Basic DVD recorder), you can

Use just the digital box with TiVos "un support" (a cable or satellite lineup with partly working LG IR codes).
Antenna and manually operate the digital box on the "Camera" input.
Subscribe the TiVo and use both analog antenna and the un-support for the box.
Pull out the soldering iron and make hardware (see below).

Hardware proposition:
A device with its own basic analog antenna tuner, and A/V switch to switch between the analog tuner and the ATSC box, direct I2C (typical control protocol used on tuner modules) or IR control of the analog tuner (if a separate analog box is used), and of course the digital one.

I could slap one together in a weekend, using the tuner module and A/V switch from a VCR. It would probably be set up for satellite using the DSS serial to control it (which is a simple protocol to embed in a micro controller). A lookup table would decide if the analog or digital tuner would be used, and which channel to tune on each.


----------



## Skuits (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I did get the Tivo to run the ATSC tuner using the LG IR codes, but the interface is sloppy. The dashes or delimiters as I was told they were called, are hard to tune to. I can get some of the channels by typing them into the Tivo remote but others I can only achieve by using channel up/down. Guide info isn't correct either.

Using the A/V input (Camera input) requires going through guided setup to allow the Tivo to recognize it. I tried using the front camera input, but it simply wants to record the input and I didn't get any picture on my one and only try.

It would seem easiest to pay for a subscription to use both inputs but I can't see paying for such a small gain. I am not sure how that would work anyway.? Having never done it, I wonder how the channel lineup would be? Would I have both my analog channels and digital? I wonder if I could do it for a month then cancel. I wonder if I would retain the hookup after cancellation? 

I was told that Tivo is aware of the interface issue with the ATSC tuners and the changeover date, and are working on it.

As far as your hardware creation; it sounds great!!! Sign me up for one  I am no electrical engineer so your description is a bit beyond me.

Thanks for your input. Keep me posted on any ideas you have for this issue!!! 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Skuits said:


> Thanks for the reply. I did get the Tivo to run the ATSC tuner using the LG IR codes, but the interface is sloppy. The dashes or delimiters as I was told they were called, are hard to tune to. I can get some of the channels by typing them into the Tivo remote but others I can only achieve by using channel up/down. Guide info isn't correct either.


That is the point that TiVo won't work with ATSC boxes at all. For now, you are limited to using a cable or satellite lineup that has the primary channels you want.


> I tried using the front camera input, but it simply wants to record the input and I didn't get any picture on my one and only try.


That is what I meant, if you don't want to subscribe.


> It would seem easiest to pay for a subscription to use both inputs but I can't see paying for such a small gain. I am not sure how that would work anyway.? Having never done it, I wonder how the channel lineup would be? Would I have both my analog channels and digital? I wonder if I could do it for a month then cancel. I wonder if I would retain the hookup after cancellation?


You would set up as Antenna+satellite (with locals on original numbers). The ATSC box, from the TiVo perspective, would be the satellite box. You would uncheck all the satellite channels but your locals, and the guide would show ANT and SAT channels. You could do a month to try, that's it, then your commitment stands. If you cancel, the DVR will go into TiVo Basic mode, an allow only one input. I don't know if it will ask you to chose which one, or arbitrarily choose for you.


> I was told that Tivo is aware of the interface issue with the ATSC tuners and the changeover date, and are working on it.


According to TiVoJerry, at this point they are considering it; there is no concrete will/won't do it.


> As far as your hardware creation; it sounds great!!! Sign me up for one  I am no electrical engineer so your description is a bit beyond me.


That is a suggestion for those that can build one. While I could build one for myself (I have no need for one, at least yet), I have no absolutely no ability, intention, or desire to build them for other people.

What I'd build with the manufacturing facilities and parts I have available (most parts would be pulled from old VCRs, and could vary), might seem hairy to some.


----------

